# Downriver Arcehry League.....Coming soon



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

SORRY FOR TYPOS ....HAlf asleep and was suppose to do this the begining of the week.....DON'T SHOOT ME .. 

Downriver ARCHERY league forming soon....

Just tossing this out here. I do not have alot of info yet. 

However, Looking to see how much interest there might be in indoor Archery league
@ Game On in Taylor

They are working with Gander Mountain to start forming archery leagues. 
Plans so far are to have leagues on Saturday and Sunday AM.
I told them IMHO that this would not be the best time to start weekend leagues. With all of the outdoor shooting, 3D tournys and sping/summer activities coming up...I suggested that they try for at least 1 weekday league I thought they would get more interst in this. The weekend leagues would be better in the Winter. They called me back a few days later and asked how much interest that I thought there would be if they were able to do a league on Tuesday or Thurday evening as well as the weekends. I told them I would post on here and talk to others that I have shot with in the past and let them know. 

The only thing that they have really settled on for now is a 6week league @ 40.00 and 3 different classes. 

That being said ...what does everyone else suggest??? I will update this as they supply me with more information. 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

Sounds interesting. I might be up for a week night league.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm up for it probably the wife too, would it be at G.M. or Game On, that's the place next door to G.M. right????. My kids might want to too.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

BASSNTAZ said:


> Sounds interesting. I might be up for a week night league.


I will add another for a week night shoot ... Thank you ! 



Rasher said:


> I'm up for it probably the wife too, would it be at G.M. or Game On, that's the place next door to G.M. right????. My kids might want to too.


From they way it sounds right now...It will be at Game on and yes it is the place right next door to GM.  

They did mention they are also going to have something for kids as well. 


Again as soon as I get more info I will post it here.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

will you have to pay all up front or weekly like bowling ???

never done a league before, just 1 time fee 3-d's.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Rasher said:


> will you have to pay all up front or weekly like bowling ???
> 
> never done a league before, just 1 time fee 3-d's.


 
From they way they were talking it sounds like it will be pay up front. 
He did mention that they will also have trophies and or prizes for different things. 
I am making a list of questions to ask them. It sounds like they are all new to this as well. 
The leagues I have shot in previously we have paid each week.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I might too get in it.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

3D or Spot?


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Tue. Tue. Tue. that would be great, I drive truck and have tue./sat. off and I normally shoot at Adams Archery in Milan but there closed on tue.

All I ask is for a Jr. class my daughters shoot in the JOAA program and I need them on the Range as well.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> I might too get in it.


I will keep you posted, I am going to stop in tomorrow after work and give them the new list of questions. 



Michihunter said:


> 3D or Spot?


Hi Ted !!! 3D for now.



hook'em master said:


> Tue. Tue. Tue. that would be great, I drive truck and have tue./sat. off and I normally shoot at Adams Archery in Milan but there closed on tue.
> 
> All I ask is for a Jr. class my daughters shoot in the JOAA program and I need them on the Range as well.


 If they are able to get a weekday league set up Tue and Wed are the days that they had mentioned would be possible. 
Sounds like they are trying to get both adults and kids leagues going.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Ever since i seen that sign at game on i wanted to join when it starts but i dont have a bow now, this sucks big time...i want to join up with the other downriver members and shoot some arrows.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Hg, any updates yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like fun! What are the classes?

Ben


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

OK, called em tonight bout 9pm, talked to a younger guy, he said at this point they have had such a responce, that they might be looking at doing up to 3 nights/days a week, you would still only shoot once a week tho, his boss is working on a flyer should be out sometime next week, in emails and snail mail.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

This might sound really really dumb, but would they have bows to rent? Mine was stolen and have yet to find one on the cheap and don't have the money for a brand new one....what am I saying, it would be near impossible to rent a bow with the differences in shooting.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry chris but no, no rentals. But heres the deal, $40 six week comp., you pay at Game On, shoot at GM once a week at your convenience, targets are .99, at the end there will be a 3d shoot at Game On. Sign up by May 8 shooting starts may 12. there is 4 classes to shot in and I believe four age groups per class.

I shouldnt say no so fast, you could ask at GM, only thing you risk is a NO.


----------

